# Blown motor !!!!



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mycruzejustblewup said:


> 2012 Cruze 1.4 85000 miles. Water pump big problem Chevy replaced it 4 times in the last year replaced it 2 month ago. Now it’s leaking below bolts meaning internal and now a burning oil smell. Never over heated or check engine came on. Now i need a engine according to Chevy any advise


Welcome Aboard!

I assume you did not pay for the water pumps to be replaced. It might be helpful if you posted the service orders for the four replacements. Possibly take a picture or two of the area where it is leaking would help also.

A few threads (in no particular order) to read while your waiting...
*Antifreeze Smell Thread
Cruze Cabin Odors, Sources, and Resolution Summary* 
*Service Bulletin - NHTSA* 
Burning oil smell solved 
Heat Is Causing A Bad Oil Smell? 
2013 Cruze oil smell from heater 
related:
Bad a/c smell

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

